# help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

so this is going on this week and i have a few questions and making sure i get this right and you guys always gave me some good help over the interwebz
itb setup is from a silver top 4age engine modified to the 16v head..it has a cover on it to run an intake tube from it..and also 1.8t fuel rail and..also has ports for vacuum so you don't loose your braking from it..
Im pretty sure i can run this on my digifant system as the MAF with be measuring the air..and i will also be able to use the vacuum as well..wouldn't it be the same as the bmw's who run the itb's from the factory and i will get a crisper throttle and a little more power since my exhaust is straight through and the intake will be alot better as well..
any info on this would be great as i always want to be prepared first


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (onelowvdub1)*

ohh and i have a 91 golf with a 2.0 16v swap already done on it and running good


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I can safely say that no one here has done this before. It should work fine, just integrate the throttle switches in there...or you might have some issues with idle, etc.


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

well as i will do this i will post some pictures and as well videos..it just seems like the good thing to do..since it will be cheap to do as well..
need a new alternator bracket though right ?? a diesel one?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, if you can find a diesel alt bracket, that'll put the alternator down far enough to clear the ITBs. It also simplifies finding belts, since you can just run the diesel stuff. In the past, I've used an old Rabbit diesel bracket, it's pressed steel and even lower than the MkII stuff. The issue with them is that they can get really bent out of shape over the years, but they're waaaaaaaaay compact, and very light if you're in need of that sort of thing.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

In theory...it might work.
the ITBs should have better throttle response, so there's a good chance the accel enrichment won't be correct, so it might lag a bit on throttle tip-in.
Also, Digi2 uses a VAM, not a MAF, it's a lot more restrictive, there are some turbo 2.3 Fords that have a larger VAM (85-88 turbo coupes and XR4Tis), but then you'd probably need a custom chip for it, unless you can scale the injectors appropriately
If you're ditching the A/C, the alt bracket can be modified, and the Alt moved to the AC location, you will need to space the pulley out though
I think there is a link in the MKII forum DIY FAQ
Here's what I did:


















_Modified by xr4tic at 1:49 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

nice..yeah i had gotten rid of the ac already..i had to go through i think 20 belts before i got the inches lol they dont make the right size for the setup im running now..2.0 16v's never came without power steering or ac i guess..
wouldnt a big bmw VAM work ??


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (onelowvdub1)*

ohh and here are some pics of the current set-up might as well have before and after shots lol...
































and this is what its going into 








cheers









ohh and where do you live?? i had never seen an engine that rusty before is there alot of salt where you live?? 


_Modified by onelowvdub1 at 12:49 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (onelowvdub1)*

ohh and all the parts i will be receiving this week to transfer over..it have 2 different air box's to use the black top air box has more plenum to it..etc etc 



























































_Modified by onelowvdub1 at 12:53 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (onelowvdub1)*

What are those air boxes off of??
edit: just found a picture of the 4age motor.
sweet setup, I'd like to see how it turns out.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mucci at 12:20 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowvdub1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowvdub1* »_...it just seems like the good thing to do..since it will be cheap to do as well..

I don't want to come across as negative, or bashing your setup, so please don't read this in that way:
Why do you feel that this is a good idea? Do you have any other reasons besides the fact that it will be cheap? While I am all-for doing things differently, I don't see this giving much increase in performance, if that's your goal.
Do you have any headwork done?
Are you planning to go with a standalone fuel injection in the future?
I just don't understand why you're putting ITB's on a motor and having them breathe through a restrictive setup, which was meant to fuel an 8v while delivering marginal performance. 
Regardless, I'm not bashing your setup. I'm just trying to understand your approach.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettaboy1884)*

Is there a way to rig up 2 VAM's to the same Digifant system??
if there is...i have a plan.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mucci)*

or maybe is there a way you can somehow use a MAF and find the biggest diameter one you can and use that?
i don't know much about how the software works so i'm just throwing out ways to make it less restrictive while utilizing stock sensors and managment


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

get one of the larger bmw maf's and roll with it. I predict it will have drive ability issues and quirks but it should "work". I also predict you wont see any performance benefit from this with a stock mapped digi2 
Im surprised you don't already bash your head against the steering wheel every time you hit the 6500rpm rev limit


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

yeah if you read back a little bit..i was saying i need a BMW maf sensor to read the more air.. it clips right on..no biggie..also might need some bigger injectors..
heres a question for you though if you have an old 525 maf that is used for inline six im sure it will do just fine with the 4 cylinder itb set-up..


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

if you unwind the spring a few rotations it will. There is a guide back in the archives somewhere. I had one on my old mk2 and it definitely doesn't work correctly with the stock flapper tension.


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

bash my head off the steering wheel when i hit the 6500 rpm limit ?? explain this..
this is a complete rebuilt motor with about 9000km's on it..every part on this thing is new..and so far with my set-up its rank..thing sounds like an k20a engine with not cat and pretty straight exhaust with resonator..and moves really good as it is to...rips on b16 civics and h22 preludes all day...could be the torque and lightweight i dunno...
but it has never seen the rpm limit i only take it to 6g's and it provides a perfect shift point into the next gear...with the 1.8 8v tranny in it


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i also heard of tuning the maf sensor through the allen key that is located on top..to get more fuel and air out of it..but that will be all done on the dyno so i can show some graphs..


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

As far as I am aware the allen key adjustment is only for cars with cis I dont think there is such an adjustment on a digi II flapper


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_As far as I am aware the allen key adjustment is only for cars with cis I dont think there is such an adjustment on a digi II flapper 

The allen key is under a plug, which is there for tuning CO mixtures. meaning you'd need a emissions testing machine to set it correctly. Turning it will do you no good in the power quest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (secondgen)*

ahhh thats why they said i need a pipe and testing unit attached to the exhaust..understandable


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (onelowvdub1)*

can I just ask which throttle cable u used? I could not used my original one as it is shorter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## onelowvdub1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (H2Zero)*

never installed them yet.. for my digi swap i just used my stock throttle cable from my 8v..
maybe i will use some rope lol 
the throttle i have now is long enough i have extra length on it now so it should make it..
and i cant remember why the end came off of my cable but it was cut and i used a peice from a pedal bike's brakes to grip the throttle cable..( threaded pin with a hole in it to run the cable and a nut to tighten it..plus some washers lol..works perfectly fine 


_Modified by onelowvdub1 at 5:17 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (onelowvdub1)*

hahaha so ghetto. i love it.
If projects could marry, my junkyard turbo kit would have been it's significant other.


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_hahaha so ghetto. i love it.
If projects could marry, my junkyard turbo kit would have been it's significant other.

but that probably gained you something


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (onelowvdub1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowvdub1* »_never installed them yet.. for my digi swap i just used my stock throttle cable from my 8v..
maybe i will use some rope lol 
the throttle i have now is long enough i have extra length on it now so it should make it..
and i cant remember why the end came off of my cable but it was cut and i used a peice from a pedal bike's brakes to grip the throttle cable..( threaded pin with a hole in it to run the cable and a nut to tighten it..plus some washers lol..works perfectly fine 

_Modified by onelowvdub1 at 5:17 PM 8-12-2008_

how did u increase the length...?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I live in Michigan, they use salt, salt, and more salt in the winter around here. Plus that motor was sitting around for quite some time, which is why it looks so rusty.
You may want to consider some sort of aftermarket A/F adjuster, like a S-AFC or w/e, that will at least allow you to adjust the A/F by RPM, but you'll have to keep an eye on the ignition timing. Getting a MAF to work with a custom chip is probably possible too, it's the ignition that can't be controlled.
I've got my old Digi2 ECU sitting next to me, trying to figure a way to hack the Ignition portion, I think I found one, but it's a low priority at the moment.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: help with setup on ITB's+++ digifant (Tekron for president)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tekron for president* »_
but that probably gained you something









Not much when you run more then 7psi on a stock ABA clutch








It was fun until that 18wheeler t-boned me on 95


----------

